# page is there but no pics???



## Narcon (Dec 28, 2003)

I am new to publishing web pages, I used frontpage to create my site, once it was all working fine on my h/d I published it to my site. The pages were there but the links on all the pictures are wrong! Not links but paths , I guess, to all the pics were wrong. Why would this happen? 
And is there an easy solution to this dilema?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Ah wonderful FrontPage. I have no idea why it always messes with code or paths once the files are uploaded. You may want to check the application preferences.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Where did you put your web page? Sometimes that makes a difference too. 

I noticed that when I tried to use a WYSIWYG program, it would do some funky things to my links for graphics. When I would write my own html, I had no trouble. Liz


----------



## Narcon (Dec 28, 2003)

I am posting my site on my ISP webspace I got with subscription (rogers cable)
I used front page to upload it and fuggled it all up.

Rockn
Unfortunately I could not find the magic setting to fix my problem. I have gotten a few pics to appear by changing the paths manually and re publishing them, but hell!
Some still won't work. I don't think I will use frontpage again if I make another site


----------



## Narcon (Dec 28, 2003)

Also the pages where I got the the pics working, the words that were links overtop the pictures are gone, but the links are there?


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

I've found that using straight html is easier in the long run...it may be a pain to code but at least you know what will end up where. And you can do it on notepad for free. Have you thought about doing that since you are having to fix them anyway? Liz


----------



## Narcon (Dec 28, 2003)

To be honest, I would not know what to do and would probably make a bigger mess of things.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

There are lots of places to learn html on the web. And three of the best are: 
http://www.w3schools.com/
http://hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/
http://www.geocities.com/davelanthorn/davepage.html

and then there is:
http://www.htmlgoodies.com/
http://www.webdevelopersnotes.com/tutorials/html/index.php3
http://webdesign.about.com/

I may be missing some but I don't think I'm missing many. Liz


----------



## Narcon (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah I should do some reading up on the matter re: html but I spent 4 days putting this site together on a prog meant for such a purpose and it demolished the site. Eventhough learning html would be wise I would still like to know why and how this happened using frontpage so that I may avoid this problem again.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Stupid question, but did you upload the picture files to the server?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

No Big-K, I was wondering the same thing. I use frontpage to build and preview but I upload everything with cute ftp.. Also, is frontpage pointing to a folder on your hard drive instead of just the file name?


----------



## Narcon (Dec 28, 2003)

That was the first thing I checked for, to see if the pics were on the server and they were.
The paths of the pics in Frontpage are ../IMAGES/<file name>.jpg 
On the internet if I check properties of where the pic should be it changes the folder "IMAGES" to "images" so I created a folder "images" and uploaded all the pics to that folder as well as the previous. 
So I am currently manually changing the paths and uploading revised pages and it seems to be working (except with thumbnails) No other choice at the moment.
With the pics working on the internet, now the text I had on the pages (on the pics) does not appear. sigh
And here I thought it would be an easy endeavor using frontpage. HA


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Really, if you are going to do all that hard work re-coding it, you may as well learn to code for straight html to begin with  Liz


----------



## Narcon (Dec 28, 2003)

I have gotten most of the pics to show now, except a few that are curious.
When the pic does not appear and I check properties of it, in the path to the file there is /_derived/ added to the file path. this is causing it not to show. Does anyone know what is causing this?


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Couple of things to check. (Worth mentioning... may or may not be relavent to you)

1) On your Hosting Site check your image directory and ensure that the pics are all there. Sometimes when you load many files at once the FTP program can get confused and it drops some. (Reload carefully and a few at a time).
2) Also, check that the file names you loaded up are the same as you specified on your page. I usually specify everything in lower case including the extention... I have had problems with pic not showing due to upper and lower case characters being recongnized in FP but not when it gets to my hosting site.


----------



## Narcon (Dec 28, 2003)

ucurl
I am actually in the midst of renaming the pages hoping that will help.
Does anyone know about the "_derived" added to the path of the file? I have tried to research it but found nothing, it is a curious thing...


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

I see a lot of web sites out there with the "_derived" folder. I don't know where it comes specifically... might be a default put on a/your hosting site if it can't find the proper directory or sub directory to put the files/images in.

My rule of thumb is to create a sub-directory called "images" (lower case)
and put them in there. If my page dosen't show it .. then I double check to see that it's there and spelt correclty (lowercase).

1) Create the "image" folder under your development folder and put your images there.
2) When you FTP to access your hosting site... make sure you create a corresponding image folder on your host site.
3) When you ftp the files over... make sure you are in that folder before uploading.

As an example
My Dev directory looks identical to my hosting site.

Main Directory 
C:\webpages\mywebpage (used as the root directory)
file: index.html
folder: "pages" - contains pages that I link to from the index page
folder: "images" - contains images used throughout mywebpage

Hosting site has the same setup
file: index.html
folder: "pages"
folder: "images"

As I said before, when you upload images, you need to ensure you are postitioned in that directory or else they go in to the root directory and not where your pages says to get them.

Note: 
1) If I'm in the index.html and need to access an image then the code is
like this (img src="images/banner_main.jpg")
2) If I need to access an image from one of my sub pages then the code is
like this (img border="0" src="../images/banner_main.jpg)

Maybe you've know this already but it can't hurt to mention it again.


----------

